# Island Strike



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

I thought the missile crisis was over, but @JtAv8tor managed to target me on the left coast.

I'm a noob to the dark side, so this will be a fun adventure.

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Holy hell. Nice!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Very welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Holy hell guys, it's getting real!


----------



## TankSD13 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sweeet!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

The dark Helmut strikes again!! Nice hit!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Alrightdriver said:


> The dark Helmut strikes again!! Nice hit!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


That would be a good Pron stage name. The "Dark Helmet" lol


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

The destruction continues.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*Outstanding Hit!

*I wish I had the know how, to have redirected the flight path on that one!


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

JohnnyFlake said:


> *Outstanding Hit! *
> 
> I wish I had the know how, to have redirected the flight path on that one!


 The Force.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

SoCal Gunner said:


> I thought the missile crisis was over, but @JtAv8tor managed to target me on the left coast.
> 
> I'm a noob to the dark side, so this will be a fun adventure.
> 
> Greatly appreciated!


Jt putting the hurt on.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Oh HELL YEAH!!!!


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

KaaaaaahBooooooom!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice hit buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Beautiful hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Never underestimate the reach of a helo pilot! Nice strike JT! When you brush off the dust @SoCal Gunner , enjoy. Very nice deployment!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah buddy!!!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

JT da bommah!!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

nice hit @JtAv8tor

well played!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Great looking 5'er there!


----------

